# The California Charger ..... Circa 1974



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... the rear engine "California Charger" of John Keeling and Jerry Clayton .......... driven by Rick Ramsey


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Very cool - nice job. Alright, that's it. You've now inspired me to do a dragster.


----------

